

Open Database Alliance - catch404
http://opendatabasealliance.com/

======
catch404
See linking blog entry: [http://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2009/05/13/the-light-
at-the-e...](http://blogs.gnome.org/mneptok/2009/05/13/the-light-at-the-end-
of-tunnel-may-not-be-an-oncoming-train/)

